

Will Kleiner-Perkins or Sequioa Capital ever come to North Carolina? - Cblinks


======
MenaMena123
Why would they go? With those names you go to them. Fly down and setup a
meeting do whatever you have to do. Don't wait for them they are fine where
they are. :)

